# Planting live plants in tortoise tank



## amyrothmeyer (Aug 16, 2014)

I've seen people who plant live plants in their tortoise tanks to provide hiding places, etc. I'm wondering if anybody has any suggestions on what kind of plants are good for that? I use a substrate called forest floor right now ( basically shredded wood chips or mulch) but I have some coco coir and orchid chips on order


----------



## leigti (Aug 16, 2014)

I have spider plants and Jade plants in my Russian tortoise enclosure in pots. For my Boxturtle enclosure I have tropical plants that I got it Petco buried directly into the substrate although I think I will change that and put those in pots also. I am thinking about adding a Pothos plant to each enclosure but that seems to be a debatable topic as to whether they are safe or not. I got the Jade and spider plants as coatings from plants of my friends, they did not have pesticides or fertilizer. My Russian tortoise can be pretty hard on plants that's why they are in pots, I haven't had my box turtle long enough to know how she is going to do with the plants directly in the substrate yet.


----------



## pfara (Aug 16, 2014)

Spider plants, pothos, coleus, wax begonia, christmas cactus, bromeliad, wandering jew, lipstick vine, prayer plant, dracaena (warneckii, marginata), ferns (boston, maidenhair, bird's nest). 

The list is endless. I've tried most of the plants that I've listed with great success and without any ill effects. What works for me may or may not work for others so I like to encourage people to try all kinds of plants to see what works for them. Happy growing!


----------



## lismar79 (Aug 16, 2014)

I am a big fan of hostas....mostly because I had a ton in my yard so it was an easy answer


----------



## christinaland128 (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a 5" layer of organic topsoil oil under my substrate which is coir and forest floor mixed. As for plants, you can get marantas, hostas, spider plants. You can find many non toxic plants in the plant data base at http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/search_7.asp?issearch=true.
Don't buy from grocery stores they use a LOT of fertilizers and pesticides. Try to buy organic. If you cannot, try a garden center. Rinse the plant and roots and keep them in organic topsoil for a few months before putting in enclosure. 

I discouraged my torts from eating the decorative plants by keeping a bit of greens available on their feeding slate. But they will in fact nibble periodically.


----------



## christinaland128 (Aug 16, 2014)

T

my old enclosure had bromeliad, maranta, snow white (that purple one) , hibiscus (don't count in THAT surviving, lol they love it!) and succulents. . Also, I found a seller on ebay that sells organic hibiscus plants. http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=331265138516


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have petunias, a clover plant, and small hosta.My russian kept killing them when they were planted directly into the soil, so I changed to pots and they're doing great


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 18, 2014)

+1. Pots mostly, but not totaly buried will keep the bigger torts from smashing the plants like a bulldozer. They will go around them instead. If got MARIGOLDS in my largest enclosure.


----------



## 907tortoise (Nov 29, 2021)

christinaland128 said:


> T
> View attachment 92193
> my old enclosure had bromeliad, maranta, snow white (that purple one) , hibiscus (don't count in THAT surviving, lol they love it!) and succulents. . Also, I found a seller on ebay that sells organic hibiscus plants. http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=331265138516


I really love your enclosure. Great for northern climates.


----------

